# Any sources of Peterson P-Lip 9mm filter stems?



## AK Hal (May 16, 2009)

Greetings to everyone!

May I please request any advice available for the purchase of 9mm Peterson P-Lip stems for the 312 and 307 XL System Pipes, and Rosslare XL15?

My current Rosslare is a fishtail with 9mm filter which works fantastic, however I would enjoy trying a P-Lip with the filter option.

Thank you!

Hal
:music:


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

I believe pipesandcigars carries them


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

The definitive source for peterson's 9mm is any German website as most (a good 70%) are sent directly to germany.....check Frank's site...the man who invented his own packing method. His site is the byword in pipes...you know if Frank sells it, it's a good pipe...mainly in german but check the site out its well worth a good hours pipe dreaming.

Pfeifenstudio Frank


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

My sister bought my Peterson in their shop in Dublin and it's a 9mm filter P-lip (which I'm smoking at the moment). Maybe if Peterson has a website it will direct you to a place where you can buy the stems you're looking for.


----------



## AK Hal (May 16, 2009)

AcworthAl said:


> I believe pipesandcigars carries them


Thank you for the referral, I only noted the standard P-lip through their website, however I will inquire with them on the avialability for the 9mm versions.

I hope you have a great weekend!

Hal


----------



## AK Hal (May 16, 2009)

brianwalden said:


> My sister bought my Peterson in their shop in Dublin and it's a 9mm filter P-lip (which I'm smoking at the moment). Maybe if Peterson has a website it will direct you to a place where you can buy the stems you're looking for.


Thank you for the referral! I checked their website and found a "UK Tobacco Shop" which listed small - Xtra Large sizes, so I'll continue to research whether or not the pipes are of extended size, thus far only one reads XL, but the bowls are of different sizes so that unfortunately is a shot in the dark.

I appreciate your feedback, enjoy the weekend!

Hal


----------



## AK Hal (May 16, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> The definitive source for peterson's 9mm is any German website as most (a good 70%) are sent directly to germany.....check Frank's site...the man who invented his own packing method. His site is the byword in pipes...you know if Frank sells it, it's a good pipe...mainly in german but check the site out its well worth a good hours pipe dreaming.
> 
> Pfeifenstudio Frank


An excellent site, thank you for the feedback!

Enjoy the weekend!

Hal


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

They also have these at Cup O Joes Coffee Cigars & Pipe Tobacco Pipe if you're still looking


----------



## AK Hal (May 16, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> They also have these at Cup O Joes Coffee Cigars & Pipe Tobacco Pipe if you're still looking


Thank you for the advice, I have sent them an inquiry on whether or not they sell the filter stems individually or not.

Have a great rest of the week!

Hal


----------

